
Political Disinformation Campaign on YouTube Using NLP – Plasticity (YC S17) - patelajay285
https://media.plasticity.ai/youtube-disinformation-report/
======
redinkydonk
This is so crazy!!! CNN article [https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/13/tech/youtube-
fake-accounts-vi...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/13/tech/youtube-fake-
accounts-viral/index.html)

~~~
patelajay285
Yes, we launched our exclusive with CNN. We're happy to answer any more
detailed tech questions the HN audience might have here.

